
Startup Ideas: The Excel Sheet Heuristic - npguy
http://statspotting.com/startup-ideas-the-excel-sheet-heuristic/
======
osullivj
The article doesn't provide any reasoning to support the conclusion. No
matter, I agree with the conclusion, because in my experience, users solve
problems in Excel when their IT department and/or vendors don't provide a
solution.

